# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  معرفی کامل دانشگاه آزاد اهواز

## zaban

معرفی دانشگاه آزاد اهواز:

دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد اهواز نخستین واحد دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی در استان خوزستان بوده‌است که در سال ۱۳۶۲ با یک رشته ریاضی کار خود را آغاز کرد. وجود پاره‌ای مشکلات موجب شد که این رشته پس از چندی منحل اعلام گردد و این واحد بار دیگر در بهمن ماه سال ۱۳۶۳ با دو رشته عمران و کشاورزی (زراعت و اصلاح نباتات) تجدید حیات نمود و به دانشجویان رشته ریاضی اعلام شد که می‌توانند به واحدهای دیگر انتقال یافته و یا در دو رشته مذکور ادامه تحصیل دهند. اولین ساختمان دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد اهواز یک ساختمان ملکی در منطقه زیتون کارمندی بوده‌است که در آن دو رشته کشاورزی (زراعت – اصلاح نباتات) و عمران راه اندازی گردید. پس از راه اندازی رشته حقوق قضایی دو ساختمان دیگر به صورت استیجاری در منطقه کیانپارس اهواز به ساختمانها افزوده شد.درسال ۱۳۷۲ ساختمان منطقه چهارشیر از واحد آبادان – خرمشهر خریداری گردید. در سال ۱۳۷۳ قطعه زمینی در منطقه گلستان (کوی سعد) جهت مدرسه وابسته به دانشگاه (سما) خریداری شد.
 آخرین مرحله در توسعه فضای آموزشی اختصاص دارد به خرید پنج هکتار و نیم زمین در منطقه گلستان اهواز که فعالیت آن در سال تحصیلی ۷۴-۱۳۷۳ آغاز شده‌است و در حال حاضر با بیش از ۱۶۴۰۰ متر مربع فضای آموزشی مجتمع دانشگاهی واحد اهواز را تشکیل می‌دهد.پرسنل این واحد در ابتدای تاسیس به ۹ نفر می‌رسید. تعداد اعضای هیئت علمی واحد نیز که در بدو تاسیس به ۳ نفر می‌رسید هم اکنون به ۴۶ نفر می‌رسد.



روسای دانشگاه آزاد اهواز:

خلیل باستان از تاریخ تاسیس ۱۳۶۳/۵/۹ ادبیات عرب دکتری تخصصی
 محمد علی امجد ۱۳۶۳/۵/۱۰ ۱۳۷۱/۴/۲۳ راه و ساختمان کارشناسی ارشد
 سید محمد حسین نوری موگهی ۱۳۷۱/۵/۱۰ ۱۳۷۲/۵/۱۱ بافت شناسی دکتری تخصصی
 سید سعید بحرینیان ۱۳۷۲/۵/۱۲ ۱۳۷۲/۶/۱۴ مهندسی مکانیک دکتری تخصصی
 عبدالرحمن دزفولیان ۱۳۷۶/۱۲/۲۹ ۱۳۷۸/۴/۱۴ بافت شناسی دکتری تخصصی
 پرویز عسگری ۱۳۷۸/۴/۲۶ ۱۳۸۲/۵/۲۱ روانشناسی عمومی دکتری تخصصی
 علیرضا حیدرئی ۱۳۸۲/۵/۲۱ ۱۳۸۴/۶/۱ روانشناسی عمومی دکتری تخصصی
 محمدرضا طاهری ۱۳۸۴/۶/۱۳ ۱۳۸۵/۱۲/۱ مدیریت امور مالی دکتری تخصصی
 عبدالرحمن دزفولیان ۱۳۸۵/۱۲/۱ ۱۳۸۷/۳/۱۹ بافت شناسی دکتری تخصصی
 علیرضا شکوه فر ۱۳۸۷/۳/۱۹ ۱۳۹۱ فیزیولوژی گیاهان زراعی دکتری تخصصی
 دکتر حسین‌پور ۱۳۹۱/۱۰/۴ ۱۳۹۳/۳/۱۱ دکتری تخصصی
 دکتر شهرام لک ۱۳۹۳/۳/۱۱ تاکنون زراعت دکتری تخصصی



دانشکده های دانشگاه آزاد اهواز:

دانشکده علوم پایه و کامپیوتر
رشته مقطع مدیر گروه کارشناس رشته
فیزیک- حالت جامد کارشناسی ارشد نیایی فر خانم کریمی
فیزیک- اتمی و مولکولی کارشناسی ارشد نیایی فر خانم کریمی
فیزیک دکتری نیایی فر خانم کریمی
شیمی آلی کارشناسی ارشد ثنایی شعار خانم کریمی
شیمی تجزیه کارشناسی ارشد ابریشم کار خانم کریمی
شیمی فیزیک کارشناسی ارشد الماسی خانم کریمی
شیمی معدنی کارشناسی ارشد الماسی خانم کریمی
شیمی آلی دکتری بدری خانم کریمی
شهرسازی دکتری نصیرپور خانم کریمی
طراحی شهری کارشناسی ارشد نصیرپور خانم کریمی
مهندسی معماری کارشناسی ارشد موسایی جو خانم کریمی
معماری دکتری موسایی جو- فلاحت خانم کریمی
کامپیوتر- نرم افزار کارشناسی ارشد نوری مهر آقای عباسی راکی
ریاضی کاربردی دکتری آذرپناه آقای عباسی راکی
آمار کارشناسی ارشد علیزاده آقای عباسی راکی
معماری کاردانی عفیفی خانم خلجی
معماری کارشناسی ناپیوسته مرعشی خانم خلجی
کامپیوتر کارشناسی ناپیوسته فتحی خانم خلجی
گرافیک کاردانی نوچیان خانم خلجی
کامپیوتر کاردانی فتحی خانم حیاتی
شهرسازی کارشناسی نوچیان خانم حیاتی
علوم تجربی کاردانی بیگدلی خانم حیاتی
زمین شناسی کارشناسی رستمی پایدار خانم حیاتی
فیزیک کارشناسی حقیقت زاده خانم حیاتی
زیست شناسی کارشناسی خدادادی خانم حیاتی



دانشکده علوم انسانی
رشته مقطع مدیر گروه کارشناس رشته
روانشناسی بالینی کارشناسی صفرزاده خانم قائدی
کودکان استثنایی کارشناسی باوی خانم قائدی
روانشناسی صنعتی کارشناسی صفرزاده خانم قائدی
علوم سیاسی کارشناسی جلال پور خانم بستان آرا
فقه و مبانی حقوق کارشناسی بابایی خانم بستان آرا
گروه معارف عمومی براتی خانم عیسی زاده
روانشناسی عمومی کارشناسی دشت بزرگ خانم پروین تقی زاده
آب و هوا شناسی کارشناسی برنا خانم سینا
جغرافیا- شهری کارشناسی زلکی خانم سینا
جغرافیای طبیعی کارشناسی جوانمردی خانم سینا
دینی و عربی کارشناسی ناپیوسته پژوهنده خانم سینا
دینی و عربی کاردانی پژوهنده خانم سینا
روانشناسی کارشناسی دشت بزرگ خانم سینا
مدیریت صنعتی کاردانی قبادی آقای مطوریان
مدیریت بازرگانی کارشناسی رضائیان آقای مطوریان
آب و هواشناسی کارشناسی ارشد برنا آقای عابدین
برنامه ریزی روستایی کارشناسی ارشد جوانمردی آقای عابدین
اقلیم شناسی کارشناسی ارشد برنا آقای عابدین
جغرافیا- هواشناسی دکتری برنا آقای عابدین
عرفان اسلامی کارشناسی ارشد بختیار آقای عابدین
حقوق خصوصی کارشناسی ارشد شجاع پوریان آقای عابدین
حقوق جزا و جرم شناسی کارشناسی ارشد شجاع پوریان آقای عابدین
فلسفه و حکمت اسلامی کارشناسی ارشد براتی آقای عابدین
فقه و مبانی حقوق اندیشه امام کارشناسی ارشد بابایی آقای عابدین
شناخت اندیشه حضرت امام (ره) کارشناسی ارشد حسینی آقای عابدین
جغرافیا و برنامه ریزی گردشگری کارشناسی ارشد جوانمردی آقای عابدین
الهیات- علوم قرآن و حدیث دکتری حسینی آقای عابدین
الهیات- فقه و مبانی حقوق دکتری پژوهنده آقای عابدین
الهیات- فلسفه و کلام اسلامی دکتری براتی آقای عابدین
عرفان اسلامی و اندیشه امام خمینی (ره) دکتری بختیار آقای عابدین
اقتصاد کارشناسی قبادی آقای حسنی
حسابداری کارشناسی ناپیوسته نصیری آقای حسنی
حقوق کارشناسی سلطانی آقای یعقوبی
تربیت بدنی کاردانی بوستانی خانم باوی
تربیت بدنی کارشناسی ناپیوسته شریعتی خانم باوی
زبان انگلیسی کاردانی خداپرست خانم باوی
آموزش ابتدایی کاردانی شمعونی آقای سلامات
روانشناسی کارشناسی دشت بزرگی آقای سلامات
آموزش ابتدایی کارشناسی مکوندی آقای سلامات
ادبیات فارسی کارشناسی ناپیوسته قاسمی آقای یاموسی
ادبیات فارسی کاردانی قاسمی آقای یاموسی
مدیریت بازرگانی- بازاریابی کارشناسی ارشد درزیان عزیزی خانم پورباغبان
مدیریت بازرگانی- بازرگانی داخلی کارشناسی ارشد درزیان عزیزی خانم پورباغبان
مدیریت اجرایی کارشناسی ارشد امیرنژاد خانم پورباغبان
حسابداری کارشناسی ارشد کعب عمیر آقای سید موسوی
علوم اقتصادی کارشناسی ارشد بصیرت آقای سید موسوی
علوم سیاسی کارشناسی ارشد عبدالخانی آقای سید موسوی
آموزش زبان انگلیسی کارشناسی ارشد فروردین آقای سید موسوی
روابط بین الملل کارشناسی ارشد یوسفی آقای سید موسوی
برنامه ریزی سیستمهای اقتصادی کارشناسی ارشد بصیرت آقای سید موسوی
مطالعات منطقه ای خلیج فارس کارشناسی ارشد یوسفی آقای سید موسوی
مدیریت آموزشی کارشناسی ارشد حسین پور آقای سخراوی
مشاوره و راهنمایی کارشناسی ارشد عطاری آقای سخراوی
علم اطلاعات و دانش شناسی کارشناسی ارشد نظری آقای سخراوی
روابط بین الملل دکتری یوسفی آقای سخراوی
علوم سیاسی- مسائل ایران دکتری عبدالخانی آقای سخراوی
مدیریت آموزشی دکتری حسین پور آقای سخراوی
مدیریت بازرگانی- مدیریت بازاریابی دکتری درزیان عزیزی آقای سخراوی
زبان شناسی همگانی دکتری ویسی آقای سخراوی
روانشناسی کودکان استثنایی دکتری نادری آقای سخراوی
حسابداری دکتری واعظ آقای سخراوی
روانشناسی تربیتی دکتری نادری آقای سخراوی
روانشناسی عمومی دکتری عسکری آقای سخراوی
مشاوره دکتری عطاری آقای سخراوی
روانشناسی عمومی کارشناسی ارشد حیدری آقای داراب پور
روانشناسی بالینی کارشناسی ارشد حیدری آقای داراب پور
روانشناسی تربیتی کارشناسی ارشد مکوندی آقای داراب پور 

دانشکده فنی و مهندسی
رشته مقطع مدیر گروه کارشناس رشته
تاسیسات تبرید کاردانی میرشکاری آقای یزدان خواه
ساخت و تولید کاردانی جلالی آقای یزدان خواه
تعمیرات نیروگاه کاردانی گودرزی آقای یزدان خواه
نیروگاه کارشناسی ناپیوسته گودرزی آقای یزدان خواه
ابزارسازی کاردانی جلالی آقای یزدان خواه
نقشه کشی عمومی کاردانی غفوری آقای یزدان خواه
مکانیک خودرو کاردانی میرشکاری آقای مطوری
متالوژی صنعتی کارشناسی بلک آقای مطوری
منتابلوژی سرامیک کارشناسی جعفری چم کاوی آقای مطوری
مکانیک سیالات کارشناسی تقی پور آقای شیرین پور
مکانیک سیالات کارشناسی ناپیوسته تقی پور آقای شیرین پور
مکانیک جامدات کارشناسی ناپیوسته شکارزاده آقای شیرین پور
عمران- عمران کارشناسی تمنا آقای ارغند
مواد کارشناسی ارشد عزیزیه فرجام الاسوند
مهندسی مکانیک- تبدیل انرژی کارشناسی ارشد حمزه ای فرجام الاسوند
مهندسی مکانیک- طراحی کاربردی کارشناسی ارشد شهرویی فرجام الاسوند
مهندسی برق- قدرت کارشناسی ارشد سید موسوی فرجام الاسوند
مهندسی برق- الکترونیک کارشناسی ارشد سید موسوی فرجام الاسوند
مهندسی مکانیک- طراحی جامدات دکتری شهرویی فرجام الاسوند
مکانیک- جامدات کارشناسی پیوسته شکارزاده آقای شریعت زاده
مکانیک کارشناسی تقی پور آقای شریعت زاده
برق کاردانی آقای شریعت زاده
برق کارشناسی ناپیوسته نجفی آقای شریعت زاده
ساختمان کاردانی آقای شریعت زاده
عمران کارشناسی ناپیوسته هاشمی آقای شریعت زاده
عمران- آب و فاضلاب کاردانی مافی غلامی آقای شریعت زاده
عمران- آب و فاضلاب کارشناسی ناپیوسته مافی غلامی آقای شریعت زاده
عمران- مهندسی و مدیریت ساخت کارشناسی ارشد گندمکار ناجی بوعذار
مهندسی عمران- مهندسی زلزله کارشناسی ارشد رئوفی ناجی بوعذار
مهندسی عمران- سازه های دریایی کارشناسی ارشد تلوری ناجی بوعذار
مهندسی عمران- مهندسی و مدیریت ساخت دکتری تلوری ناجی بوعذار
مهندسی عمران- سازه دکتری تلوری ناجی بوعذار

دانشکده پرستاری و مامایی
رشته مقطع مدیر گروه کارشناس رشته
پرستاری کارشناسی مریم آقامیری خانم قائدی
مامایی کارشناسی آراسته بسطامی خانم قائدی

دانشکده کشاورزی و منابع طبیعی
رشته مقطع مدیر گروه کارشناس رشته
شیلات کارشناسی رومیانی عیسی زاده
زراعت کارشناسی ساکی نژاد عیسی زاده
محیط زیست کارشناسی بهباش عیسی زاده
کشاورزی- آب کارشناسی ظهرابی عیسی زاده
تولیدات گیاهی کارشناسی ناپیوسته مرعشی عیسی زاده
شیلات کاردانی عیسی زاده
اصلاح نباتات کارشناسی ارشد مامقانی رشیدی
اصلاح نباتات دکتری مامقانی رشیدی
تکثیر و پرورش آبزیان کارشناسی ارشد عسکری ساری رشیدی
تکثیر و پرورش آبزیان دکتری عسکری ساری رشیدی
زراعت کارشناسی ارشد شکوه فر رشیدی
زراعت دکتری شکوه فر رشیدی
سازه های آبی کارشناسی ارشد کمان بدست رشیدی
سازه های آبی دکتری کمان بدست رشیدی
خاکشناسی کارشناسی ارشد پناه پور رشیدی
خاکشناسی- شیمی و حاصلخیزی دکتری پناه پور رشیدی
اقتصاد کشاورزی کارشناسی ارشد شمس الدینی رشیدی
آبیاری و زهکشی کارشناسی ارشد عصاره رشیدی
آبیاری و زهکشی دکتری عصاره رشیدی
علوم و صنایع غذایی کارشناسی ارشد تدینی رشیدی
مدیریت محیط زیست کارشناسی ارشد کاظمی هدایت پور
مدیریت محیط زیست HSE کارشناسی ارشد دوامی هدایت پور
محیط زیست-آلودگی های محیط زیست کارشناسی ارشد حسینی الهاشمی هدایت پور
محیط زیست-زیستگاهها و تنوع زیستی کارشناسی ارشد حسینی الهاشمی هدایت پور
محیط زیست-ارزیابی و آمایش سرزمین کارشناسی ارشد حسینی الهاشمی هدایت پور
مهندسی محیط زیست- آلودگی هوا کارشناسی ارشد جلیل زاده هدایت پور
مهندسی محیط زیست- آب و فاضلاب کارشناسی ارشد جلیل زاده هدایت پور
زیست شناسی دریا- جانوران دریا کارشناسی ارشد هدایت پور
مهندسی منابع طبیعی-فراوری محصولات شیلاتی کارشناسی ارشد هدایت پور
مهندسی کشاورزی- مهندسی منابع آب کارشناسی ارشد ظهرابی هدایت پور
مهندسی منابع آب دکتری ظهرابی هدایت پور
علوم باغبانی-گیاهان دارویی،ادویه ای و نوشابه ای دکتری مرعشی هدایت پور
محیط زیست- آلودگی محیط زیست دکتری حسینی الهاشمی هدایت پور
مهندس یمحیط زیست دکتری جلیل زاده هدایت پور



انتخاب واحد دانشگاه آزاد اهواز:

بر اساس تقویم آموزشی دانشگاه آزاد اهواز در آغاز ترم همزمان با شروع زمان انتخاب واحد میتوانید با مراجعه به سامانه آموزش دانشگاه آزاد اهواز نسبت به انتخاب واحد خود اقدام نمایید.آموزش دانشگاه آزاد در زمان انتخاب واحد،حذف و اضافه،حذف اظطراری و … پاسخگوی شما خواهد بود.هنگام انتخاب واحد به دروس پیشنیاز و همنیاز توجه نمایید،بین دروس عمومی و تخصصی خود تعادل برقرار نمایید.اگر مشروط شده اید حداکثر ۱۴ واحد انتخاب کنید.

https://sad.iauahvaz.org/



ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد اهواز:

ثبت نام دانشاه آزاد هر ساله در دو ترم مهر و بهمن انجام میشود،دانشجویان کنکوری هر ساله در ترم مهر در رشته های مختلف در دانشگاه آزاد پذیرفته و ثبت نام میشوند.پذیرش بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد اهواز هر ساله در ترم مهر و بهمن انجام میشود.



آدرس و تلفن دانشگاه آزاد اهواز:

اهواز- بزرگراه گلستان- فرهنگ شهر کدپستی:۳۷۳۳۳-۶۱۳۴۹

تلفن:۴-۳۳۳۴۸۴۲۰ و ۹-۳۳۳۴۸۳۳۶ نمابر:۳۳۳۲۹۲۰۰

منبع : اهواز نیاز

----------

